# [SOLVED] Crysis Warhead will only install to drive C



## tomana (Jun 28, 2009)

During install the Crysis Warhead installer will let me select a target drive 
other than drive C (which has the OS), in my case the new target drive is
drive D, and then it goes ahead and installs EA download manager but after
that an error window pops open saying there is not enough room on the
target drive to install crysis and shows an available space which happens to
be the available on drive C, not drive D which is the drive i specified earlier
on.
I have a WD Raptor 36GB as drive C and games fill it quick enough so I use
an alternate drive for games. How do I get Crysis Warhead to behave and
install to drive D? Thanks ...

tomana


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Crysis Warhead will only install to drive C*

I had this same issue on my wife's old PC with WoW. The OS drive is a tiny little 2.5" 15GB drive and her games are on a larger 80GB SATA drive. When we got the Lich King expansion it kept saying there wasn't room on her C: (15GB) drive even though the game was on the 80GB. Eventually I just copied over the program folder from another PC to make it work right. Dunno if that'd work with Crysis.


----------



## tomana (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Crysis Warhead will only install to drive C*

wow, it worked! Thanks


----------

